# series 3 HD wishlist



## Newbie (Jan 19, 2002)

I got firmward 9.2 and the new wishlist. The addition of mulitple keyword wishlist, negative keyword is very useful and great fun.

Could this idea be extended to category as well? E.g. find shows with a certain keyword that are NOT movies and NOT soap operas.

The ability to select channel number is also very useful. E.g. find news program on channel 5 and 9 only.

Also useful is a time range. E.g. find news program between 4 and 5pm.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Yeah, I was trying to do this very thing this morning - I wanted a wishlist that excluded the "Kids" category but couldn't do it.


----------

